# IBS and Thyroid



## meetabhar (Oct 4, 2010)

My IBS and weight loss problems started at the same time. That was 5 years ago. I have lost so much of weight withi this 5 years. I have been to numerous specialists, but none of them could make out why i was having the weight loss. I also experience gastritis, hair loss, palpitations. Recently i went to see a herbal doctor, he told me to have my blood test done to rule out thyroid probloem as he was suspecting it. It turned out to be that i am hyper. I am on herbal medication now. I would like to know that does thyroid problem causes gastritis too? I do get diarrhea and i was told i am having IBS.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

meetabhar said:


> My IBS and weight loss problems started at the same time. That was 5 years ago. I have lost so much of weight withi this 5 years. I have been to numerous specialists, but none of them could make out why i was having the weight loss. I also experience gastritis, hair loss, palpitations. Recently i went to see a herbal doctor, he told me to have my blood test done to rule out thyroid probloem as he was suspecting it. It turned out to be that i am hyper. I am on herbal medication now. I would like to know that does thyroid problem causes gastritis too? I do get diarrhea and i was told i am having IBS.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Thyroid problems do not cause gastritis or IBS. You need a proper blood test and thyroid medication from a doctor, herbal wont help. You have to replace the hormone or remove the excess depending on if you have under or over.


----------



## LillyMint (Jul 28, 2011)

Bull. Thyroid imbalance *definitely* can cause everything from heart palpitations to diarrhea (usually for hyperhtyroid) or constipation with hypothyroid. For sure they're connected--it's an endocrine/metabolic system function. I've got a huge nodule on my thyroid and am IBS-C(ish)







and naturally am hypothyroid, and low blood sugar and GERD and cold after I eat, etc. etc.----it's like a car, one system in our body isn't just humming to itself alone--they're all intereacting and contstantly trying to balance. Meetabhar, glad you've got an ND or herbal doc to help. Sometimes even an endocrinologist just goes by the numbers TSH/free t3 or t4 and what we really need is an accurate diagnostician who listens well to get that fine tune balance for us. Good for you!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't believe it took 5 years for someone to tell you to get your thyroid levels tested when you were experiencing weight loss the entire time. That is a sick joke.


rhonalomey said:


> Thyroid problems do not cause gastritis or IBS. You need a proper blood test and thyroid medication from a doctor, herbal wont help. You have to replace the hormone or remove the excess depending on if you have under or over.


This is completely untrue. Thyroid directly effects the speed at which your body digests food. Too much, and you get diarrhea, too little, and you get constipation.I do agree that "herbal" thyroid treatments are almost never useful, and real medicine is greatly preferred.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> This is completely untrue. Thyroid directly effects the speed at which your body digests food. Too much, and you get diarrhea, too little, and you get constipation.


No it isn't really. If one has diarrhea or constipation from a dysfunctioning thyroid.... one doesn't have IBS. One has a thyroid imbalance.The thyroid dysfunction doesn't "cause" IBS... you see what I mean?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I see what you mean, but you are assuming we all believe in the conventional wisdom that IBS is a single specific condition. It seems most likely it is a category for many unspecified conditions. It's a convenient category for doctors to mark on insurance forms. I sincerely doubt the day will ever come that even 51% of the cases on these forums are found to belong to the same problem. Look how fragmented this group has become! The only thing that unifies the majority of us is frustration.


BQ said:


> No it isn't really. If one has diarrhea or constipation from a dysfunctioning thyroid.... one doesn't have IBS. One has a thyroid imbalance.The thyroid dysfunction doesn't "cause" IBS... you see what I mean?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I see what you mean, but you are assuming we all believe in the conventional wisdom that IBS is a single specific condition.


Sorry.. no hon.. I am not making that assumption at all.What fragments us is that we are all different. This condition is totally unique for each of us.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

BQ said:


> No it isn't really. If one has diarrhea or constipation from a dysfunctioning thyroid.... one doesn't have IBS. One has a thyroid imbalance.The thyroid dysfunction doesn't "cause" IBS... you see what I mean?


For a specific diagnosis with brand new symptoms, you are correct. I will start by saying that. BUT, I don't think anyone knows how IBS is started, and I'm sure it varies from person to person. And as a functional disorder, a thyroid problem could EASILY be the culprit that started the dysfunction for someone, especially after FIVE YEARS. In fact I've read countless experiences of people whose IBS problems coincided with thyroid problems. For what it's worth, I had assumed that the poster who said thyroid doesn't cause IBS to simply mean that it didn't cause gastrointestinal problems. That was the feel of his post. Thyroid plays a huge role in the rate of digestion of food, and that was the point I was making.


----------

